# Solved: cmd screen won't stay open



## amundjoy (Jun 24, 2007)

On 98SE, the cmd screen pops up for less than a second, then disappears. This needs to be fixed so I can ping and config for my home network, which is the bigger problem. Shut down is also broken on the 98.
Thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Try command instead of cmd.

SHUTDOWN.
http://aumha.org/win4/a/shutdown.htm

Shutdown Patch.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/239887


----------



## amundjoy (Jun 24, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Try command instead of cmd.
> 
> SHUTDOWN.
> http://aumha.org/win4/a/shutdown.htm
> ...


Cmd was just used as an abbreviation in the post. If I type in msconfig in run, the screen just pops. Doesn't matter what command I use, it won't stay open.
Thank you for the shutdown links.


----------



## amundjoy (Jun 24, 2007)

Now I feel like an idiot. I get what you mean but don't know how to change the original post.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Did typing command work?


----------



## amundjoy (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, thank you. I misunderstood the way you answered the first reply. Next I'll be posting in network forum to see why I can't connect the 98 to the xp. Hope it'll be this easy.
Thanks again,
Joy


----------

